# curado vs chronarch ?



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

What is the main difference in these two reels ? Thinking of buying another reel and was wondering bout it .


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

curado = money green


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

There are a few differences ......one being that the spool isn't really held in by the side plate on the chronarch, its got a screw in hub. With the Curado its easy in, easy out. The chronarch's are glassy smooth though.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

With the screw in hub does it made it harder to adjust the breaks ?


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe you can still adjust the brakes with the hub installed.......its not as easy but I believe you can. Here is a good review of the Chronarch D7...... http://www.tackletour.com/reviewshimanochronarchdpreviewpg2.html Like it says in the review........I think the tolerances are tighter in the Chronarch.........if you buy the Chronarch, make sure to get the D7 if you like the higher speed retrieve.


----------



## Just Jiggin' (Aug 30, 2010)

Curado all the way! Work horse of shimano and they last forever. Plus you can't beat the quality for the price.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the curado . Will probably stick them . Thanks guys


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

I fish a lot with one of the new 101d7's...it is super smooth, casts like a dream, and feels great in your hand.

Currently the other two reels I take fishing a lot are a Curado 201E, and a Curado 101D......both are nice as well.

Favorite of the three ?......believe it or not the Curado 101D (I have 5 of them...lol)

Bottom line...you can't go wrong with any Curado, or Chronarch ever made. If you have one of any of these models you have a great reel. Fish with them, and be happy, I know I am


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

most of mine are the 200 . And have a few of the new 200 e7 . I'm just not a fan of the 100 for me they don't hold enough line .


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bonehead said:


> most of mine are the 200 . And have a few of the new 200 e7 . I'm just not a fan of the 100 for me they don't hold enough line .


how far are you casting that the 100's don't hold enough line?

chronarchs are a notch above fishing with a curado.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

its not that im casting it to far . a few times I had a few break offs and have spooled out my reel . I fish with 12lb pline so if I remember right it holds bout 80 yards of 12lb test?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chronarch- All aluminum construction (frame and side plates). All S-ARB bearings. Tapered Titanium line guide insert. 

Curado- aluminum frame with graphite side plates. Stainless bearings with one S-ARB for the pinion support. Titanium line guide insert.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Bantam1 thats what I was looking for.


----------

